# Guess I never officially introduced myself



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

P.S. I heart Arbor!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

p.s.s.

ur stupid.. 

hearts and puppies


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

weirdo.

dolla dolla beers at bungalows tonight 5-8!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

That would have to be up to the woman....Went to a concert last night so we only got 3 hrs of sleep....


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

The office is on tonight...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

pfft... i thought ya'll were hardcore? what concert did you go see, jonas brothers?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

that's cool. while the tv's suckin' out your brain i'll be suckin' down beers. i'll pour one out in your honor.

:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Saw Threat Signal and some other gay ass bands...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> that's cool. while the tv's suckin' out your brain i'll be suckin' down beers. i'll pour one out in your honor.
> 
> :cheeky4:



Lol...we're def. not hardcore drinkers! I'm more of a health nutt then anything....I'll prob fall asleep before tv even gets turned on....


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

i didn't say hardcore drinkers, i just said hardcore...meaning you can take anything life throws at you. pfft, who cares if you had 3 hours of sleep?! WAKE UP AND RAGE!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

im tryin to stay awake at work... i haven't done nething today... 

except tryin to find new jacket and pants for s-boarding! whoop whoop!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

wow, that's like the coolest story ever, omg! 

not. 

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

and i already did all the official welcomings last friday night when Mooz & I kicked their ass in pool


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Mostly you did. I suck something special at pool.

And i've had to be up extra early every morning this week for work. It also sucks something special. No bungalows for me tonight.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

aprnczz said:


> The office is on tonight...


You try and hurt Mozart, you’re gonna get a bullet in your head, courtesy of Butch Cassidy.


----------

